# Učenje slovenskog jezika nakon hrvatskoga



## Ненормален

Bok svima! Ja sam Bugarin, dobro sam svladao hrvatski i dosta razumijem slovenski, a sad sam došao do namjere za učenjem slovenskoga. Hoće li mi biti teško? Ako da, što bi bilo posebno problematično u slovenskome? Kakve resurse biste mi preporučili za samostalno izučavanje slovenskog jezika?
Hvala unaprijed!


----------



## Panceltic

Pozdrav! Mislim da ti neće biti teško  Čini mi se da ćeš imati najviše problema s dvojinom i akcentom.


----------



## Ненормален

Moram li koristiti dvojinu? Ili može i bez nje?


----------



## Panceltic

U standardnom jeziku je apsolutno neophodna. U neformalnom (središnjo slovenskem) je govoru već davno nestala u ženskom i srednjom rodu, ali u muškom je još uvijek obavijezna. Srednji rod se u ovim primjerima mjenja u moški ili ženski.

Primjeri:

standard - neformalno

dva avta = dva avta
dva fanta = dva fanta
dve ženski - dve ženske
dve kuhinji - dve kuhinje
dve mesti - dva mesta
dve jabolki - dva jabolka / dve jabolke (zavisi od dijalekta)

Postoje i dijalekti koji su sasvim izgubili dvojinu.


----------



## Ненормален

Panceltic said:


> U standardnom jeziku je apsolutno neophodna. U neformalnom (središnjo slovenskem) je govoru već davno nestala u ženskom i srednjem rodu, ali u muškom je još uvijek obavezna. Srednji rod se u ovim primjerima mijenja u muški ili ženski.
> 
> Primjeri:
> 
> standard - neformalno
> 
> dva avta = dva avta
> dva fanta = dva fanta
> dve ženski - dve ženske
> dve kuhinji - dve kuhinje
> dve mesti - dva mesta
> dve jabolki - dva jabolka / dve jabolke (zavisi od dijalekta)
> 
> Postoje i dijalekti koji su sasvim izgubili dvojinu.


Mali ispravci.


----------



## Panceltic

Ups, hvala  Evo problema koje imamo mi s hrvatskim.


----------



## Ненормален

Panceltic said:


> Ups, hvala  Evo problema koje imamo mi s hrvatskim.


A uči li se sad hrvatski u slovenskim školama?


----------



## Panceltic

Ne, koliko je meni poznato se nikad nije učio u Sloveniji nakon 1991. U doba Jugoslavije učili su "srpsko-hrvatski", ali čini mi se da samo jednu godinu u osnovnoj školi, to je bilo sve.


----------



## Ненормален

Zašto ignorirate jezik susjedne zemlje koji vam je srodan i trebao bi biti lak? Zbog politike?


----------



## 123xyz

Kad sam ja bio u Sloveniji prije deset dana, sa svima sam pričao na srpskohrvatskom, i svi su me razumevali. Naravno, pričao sam o hrane i sobama, tj. prostim stvarima, ali ipak - kad su mi odgovorali, zvučalo mi je da vladaju jezikom.


----------



## Panceltic

Pa ne ignoriramo ga  Zapravo 60 % Slovenaca kaže da mogu razumjeti i govoriti hrvatski.


----------



## korisnik

Ненормален said:


> Zašto ignorirate jezik susjedne zemlje koji vam je srodan i trebao bi biti lak? Zbog politike?


Ne ignoriraju, u Sloveniji je prisutan hrvatski na svakom koraku. Radio, televizija (često i bez prijevoda), općenito u javnosti, itd. To ne znači da ga moraju učiti.

S druge strane rijetko se čuje slovenski u drugim državama, jedino možda u nekim regionalnim medijima u Hrvatskoj.


----------



## Saimdusan

Ненормален said:


> Zašto ignorirate jezik susjedne zemlje koji vam je srodan i trebao bi biti lak? Zbog politike?



Pa mogao bi i da pitaš zašto Srbi ignorišu bugarski i obrnuto, odnosno zašto ljudi sa BHS prostora ignorišu slovenački. To je opšti slovenski (čak i međunarodni) problem, tj. "ajmo svi masovno da učimo engleski dok ni ne pipnemo susedne/srodne jezike".

Ko u Bugarskoj uči srpski, makedonski ili ukrajinski? A ko grčki ili albanski? Verovatno prilično malo ljudi.



Panceltic said:


> Pozdrav! Mislim da ti neće biti teško  Čini mi se da ćeš imati najviše problema s dvojinom i akcentom.



U pravu si, akcenat je po meni najveća tekškoća kod učenja slovenačkog. Rečnik je otprilike isti ali akcentovani slog je skoro uvek različit od srpskog, a kad nije opet izgovaram pogrešno jer nikada ne očekujem da će biti isti.


----------



## Panceltic

Jedna od lakih stvari za Bugare je što u oba jezika postoji tzv. "poluglas" tako da neće imati teškoća s izgovaranjem  Problem je u tom, što u slovenskom jeziku nemamo određeno slovo (kao je npr. ъ) - za zapis poluglasa koristimo slovo "e" koje se upotrebljava i za dva druga glasa.


----------



## trance0

Panceltic said:


> U standardnom jeziku je apsolutno neophodna. U neformalnom (središnjo slovenskem) je govoru već davno nestala u ženskom i srednjom rodu, ali u muškom je još uvijek obavijezna. Srednji rod se u ovim primjerima mjenja u moški ili ženski.
> 
> Primjeri:
> 
> standard - neformalno
> 
> dva avta = dva avta
> dva fanta = dva fanta
> dve ženski - dve ženske
> dve kuhinji - dve kuhinje
> dve mesti - dva mesta
> dve jabolki - dva jabolka / dve jabolke (zavisi od dijalekta)
> 
> Postoje i dijalekti koji su sasvim izgubili dvojinu.




Ja se ne bih sasvim složio s tvojom tvrdnjom. Iako je istina da veći dio Slovenaca dvojine ne upotrebljava redovito, mislim da ipak ne važi tvrdnja da je dvojina za ženski i srednji rod u neformalnom jeziku sasvim nestala ili da ju svi Slovenci (gotovo) uvijek zamjenjuju za množinu. Ja za sebe mogu reći da mi, na primjer, 'dva mesta' ili 'dva sonca' vrlo ružno zvuči i uvijek izbjegavam takve pogrešne oblike. Ali mi se i čini da bi barem kod nekih imenica srednjeg roda, kao što je na primjer 'leto', i skoro svi Slovenci radije rekli 'dve leti' nego 'dva leta'. Također mi vrlo ružno zvuče konstrukcije kao što su: 'pred dvemi leti', 'med obemi hišami', 'obe punce' (umjesto ispravnih: 'pred dvema letoma', 'med obema hišama', 'obe punci'). Ali svatko to percipira drugačije i mnogim ljudima u razgovoru zvuče i neispravni oblici bolje nego ispravni. Barem za Ljubljanu mogu reći da se tamo dvojina i u svakodnevnom razgovoru često pravilno koristi i za srednji i za ženski rod. Možda bih na kraju samo još dodao da se u tzv. razgovornom knjiškom jeziku za imenice ženskog roda u kombinaciji sa glagolima često koristi 'pola dvojine', na primjer: '(medve/midve) s*va* šl*e*' umjesto '(medve/midve) s*va* šl*i*'.


----------



## trance0

Ovdje može svatko pročitati kako je dvojina održana u različitim slovenskim dijalektima: https://www.google.si/url?sa=t&sour...Qmiv8zOP1yy7Yskww&sig2=2G6RoDVUa_7Q7u6Z7cj0sQ.


----------



## Panceltic

Super link, hvala!


----------



## GrayRogue

Se opravičujem, ker pišem v slovenščini, ampak žal ne znam dovolj dobro hrvaško/srbsko.



Panceltic said:


> U standardnom jeziku je apsolutno neophodna. U neformalnom (središnjo slovenskem) je govoru već davno nestala u ženskom i srednjom rodu, ali u muškom je još uvijek obavijezna. Srednji rod se u ovim primjerima mjenja u moški ili ženski.
> 
> Primjeri:
> 
> standard - neformalno
> 
> dva avta = dva avta
> dva fanta = dva fanta
> dve ženski - dve ženske
> dve kuhinji - dve kuhinje
> dve mesti - dva mesta
> dve jabolki - dva jabolka / dve jabolke (zavisi od dijalekta)
> 
> Postoje i dijalekti koji su sasvim izgubili dvojinu.



S tem se ne bi strinjal. Ne vem, kakšno je stanje v Ljubljani, ampak v Mariboru je dvojina še kako ohranjena.

Kot primer bom navedel mariborsko narečje:
_- dva avta : dva avteja;
- dva fanta : dva fanta;
- dve ženski : dve ženski;
- dve kuhinji : dve kuhni;
- dve mesti : dve mesti, _tudi_ dva mesta;
- dve jabolki : dve jabki._

Edini primer, kjer sem zasledil uporabo množine namesto dvojine je: _sta šle_ namesto _sta šli_ in _sta ble_ namesto _sta bli_ (knjižno: _sta bili_).

Sem pa opazil uporabo množine namesto dvojine pri ženskem spolu v Celju (npr. _dve krave_, _dve mačke_ itd.).


----------



## Panceltic

Imaš prav, stanje v Mariboru mi (žal) ni kaj dosti poznano.


----------

